# Embarrassin but need to clarify...



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Errrmmm, slightly embarrassin post but my mum is not quite sure if it is right....just need clarification...well, deano has not been neautered and still has both of them, he is 2 years old and he seems to always have .  ...his erm pinky out down below. Erm is this normal. To me i would expect so because he's not been neautered...???


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

It seems normal for a male. My neutered males are the same. :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah "Pinky" shows up daily :shock: and Kemo is neutered


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

With Zeus, it's not uncommon for "Pinky" to come out after he's done mounting something or he's been sucking on it (yes, on occassion, he will suck the thing). If "Pinky" is continually sticking out and doesn't go back in, I would at least consult with your vet. I know there are cases where it doesn't retract back in correctly and a vet has to help it along. Not trying to worry you, but just be aware of it.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow we call it the "lipstick". It's normal, hormones at work. Just make sure it can retract, if not, it needs to be looked at. Even neutered males like Ritz still get the lipstick when they are excited.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Wow we call it the "lipstick". It's normal, hormones at work. Just make sure it can retract, if not, it needs to be looked at. Even neutered males like Ritz still get the lipstick when they are excited.



i call it the lipstick too  haha hilarious.......i haven't seen his pinkie though :? maybe it's too soon he's 5 months and a half....

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cooper's always does this after a nap. he must have some sweet dreams :wink: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

haha he must get it after looking at the pictures section of this website. doggy porn!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

NONONONONON its the *RED ROCKET *we have had this discussion before :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> NONONONONON its the *RED ROCKET *we have had this discussion before :lol: :lol:


Ever since I saw your last post about this - that is exactly what I call it too :lol: My bf laughs at me everytime I say it :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> haha he must get it after looking at the pictures section of this website. doggy p**n!


Probably after looking at Sadie :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

or










or










You decide!

(couldn't find a good picture of a real pinky)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget's pinky sticks out to after he plays with his blanket or his pillow.. he loves his pillow... hehhehehe


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Since Auggie got neutered I haven't seen Red Rocket near as often. I did see it today when we came home from going out for lunch. He was very excited to see us and had been asleep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Gadget's Mom said:


> Gadget's pinky sticks out to after he plays with his blanket or his pillow.. he loves his pillow... hehhehehe


Gadget is such a cutie with his pillow and blankie! I love him!!

Great pics Kristen (or Nate - I'm not sure which one posted) I love the red rocket one. lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

ummm.....beginning to think Teddy does not have a "pinky"??? I dont think I have ever seen it??? :shock: He acts like he is afarid of it anyway! :lol:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

ilovesadie thats hilarious!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL  :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I have never seen ozzys red rocket, lipstick or pinkie hes not that kinda boy :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

every time i see that happen i say "hey put that thing back in there" :lol:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh goodness. I am glad I am getting a girl chi. I won't have to worry about "the red rocket" :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Puppet I say that too. Put that thing away your not using it! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> Puppet I say that too. Put that thing away your not using it! :lol:



lol! i've even been known to say ew you aren't impressin me with that thing!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> ilovesadie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow we call it the "lipstick". It's normal, hormones at work. Just make sure it can retract, if not, it needs to be looked at. Even neutered males like Ritz still get the lipstick when they are excited.
> ...



Yoda is 11wks and his pinky comes out daily! LOL


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: You guys are way too funny! :lol:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I shouldn't share this after all my preaching about the rights of stuffed animals receiving the unwanted attention of amorous boy puppies but...  

Fraiser's rocket shows sometimes but it's not related to anything but the position he's sitting in or the way he's being carried. He's never humped anything except for this one time.

I took him to work with me (I'm a teacher) on an afternoon when no kids were present last week. He was laying on my desk while I was doing paperwork. I have two assistants because I work with some critical need kids and have a double caseload. Both assistants were in the room.

There is a Piglet doll (Winne-the-Pooh's buddy) on my desk. Piglet is the same size as Frasier. Squeeze Piglet's tummy and his ears wiggle. One of my assistants commented about what a "good little thing" Frasier was being. I wiggled Piglet's ears at him. He hopped up and launched that rocket full-force on to poor Piglet! :shock: I was so shocked it took a minute to react and rescue Piglet.  

Now, one of my assistants comments about what a "beautiful pig" Piglet is on a regular basis.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

It would have been an interesting time to bring up sex education =)

wow, didn't know *** was a cuss word?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

hehehehehehehehehe fraiser's mom... I willlaugh every time Gadget plays with his piglet... it is a small one tho.. he has tigger too... 


But he loves his Earnie...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: My daughter calls is the RED LIPSTICK :lol: :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Lorisbabychi said:


> Oh goodness. I am glad I am getting a girl chi. I won't have to worry about "the red rocket" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Thats just what I was thinking...us girl Chi owners dont have to worry about the Red Rocket!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> It would have been an interesting time to bring up m/f education =)
> 
> wow, didn't know *** was a cuss word?


 *huh?*


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

hehehe! i've been giggling constantly ever since I read this thread!

and just for future academic research, i refer to it as 'the pink pencil'!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

My daughter calls it a lipstick too, but we've only seen it once  --Loved the Fraiser & Piglet story :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> ilovesadie said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been an interesting time to bring up m/f education =)
> ...


S E X turns into m/f when you submit it....


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Camilla King said:


> Lorisbabychi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodness. I am glad I am getting a girl chi. I won't have to worry about "the red rocket" :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Me too! Thank goodness for females! :lol: Aren't we the lucky ones!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

we call it the lipstick too, but pinky is just another name for it (im in the uk by the way) erm but his is out like constantly, and he's never humped anything as far as i know. Wow didnt know this would raise up such a converstion lol! :roll:


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

This is too funny guys! I had no Idea this would bring so much attention, WOW! Ya my little boy shy, does the same thing! only, he trys to use my sisters leg! how grosse! He is a sicko some times, He is used as a stud, so as long as he only does that to other female Chi's, and not people, then were good! :lol:


----------

